# OxiDate RTU



## Ray (Feb 13, 2012)

For folks interested in use the stabilized hydrogen peroxide product Zero-Tol, but did want the hose-end sprayer application, I've now started stocking (AKA, finally found a stoking distributor) OxiDate Ready-To-Use quart spray bottles.

Same final chemistry as Zero-Tol, and is a disinfectant, bactericide, fungicide, mildewcide, and algaecide.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 13, 2012)

That's great, Ray! Do you know how this works for Erwinia? Spray directly on it???


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 14, 2012)

The Zero-Tol info sheets say it contains hydrogen Dioxide. Is that the same as H peroxide?


----------



## Ray (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes Dot, it is a topical spray.

Yes, dioxide is the same as peroxide. The OxiDate labels says peroxide...


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2012)

Darn! -- I wish I'd ordered some with my last order. Well, next time...


----------



## Ray (Feb 15, 2012)

I just took a closer look at the label. It's labeled for use on flowering plants, ornamentals, house plants, vegetable, berry, & fruit plants, and trees, for treating:

alternaria
anthracnose
aphanomyces
black spot
botrytis
downey mildew
erwinia
fusarium
leaf spot
phytophthora
plasmopara
powdery mildew
pseuddomonas
pythium
rhizoctonia
rust
scab
smut
thielaviopsis
unicula
xanthomonas
wilts & blights
Ralstonia solanacearum
Sclerotinia sclerotiorum


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2012)

Interesting list -- just about every kind of rot and fungus. I wonder if it is more effective than Phyton 27 or cinnamon.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 16, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Interesting list -- just about every kind of rot and fungus. I wonder if it is more effective than Phyton 27 or cinnamon.



I would think a non-selective oxidising agent would kill anything if the concentration was right. I presume the only reason it isn't cytotoxic to orchids is the low concentration.


----------



## Ray (Feb 16, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> I would think a non-selective oxidising agent would kill anything if the concentration was right. I presume the only reason it isn't cytotoxic to orchids is the low concentration.


Probably right. The application rate is only 0.1% H2O2.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2012)

Can I use it to clean the shower?


----------



## Ray (Feb 19, 2012)

That's funny, Eric. I did just that on Thursday!


----------

